# Amphipod



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a lot of those in my LR.
What can I do to control them?


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

No need to, they are beneficial.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I am planning an clownfish. Do this eat them, not to have to many?

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Clownfish will not actively eat amphipods to my knowledge. And they will not cause any problems if you just leave them.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I understand. They are reef safe, but they are crawling all over LR. 

Claude

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

There are many, because there is food to support their population. As mentioned, they are harmless. My trigger will snack on them. 

Posted from my Sony Eperia, using Tapatalk.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

thats the good thing about SW, With a tank setup, RIGHT, You will have lots of life everywhere.

Your running a eco-system, So let these guys go crazy if need be.

If you have WAY too many, Your tank has too much waste.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> If you have WAY too many, Your tank has too much waste.


I don't have too many, now. Since they don't have natural enemies in my tank, I will have way too many 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Most wrasses will gobble these guys up, as well as mandarins. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

The beautiful Mandarin !?! 
Mandarins eat flakes or frozen food?
I want a answer from your experience, not google. I know what google says. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

They are beneficial, they're eating small particles of food. the population will be controlled when the food source is. no food, no amphipods.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

There will be no pod in sight after 1 to 2 days you add a fish in your system. I actually miss mine which shows up on the glass and wondering around on the rocks... that happened to my clowns and now the chromis.

I saw a big amphipod before in mine and just picking up those fish food and waste, never bother anything, but it is gone once the fish added in.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Last weekend I bought a Six Lines from BA (midnight madness). 
I don't see them anymore, and the little wrasse is picking LR all day. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Is your tank covered? Have you checked the floor? That's how most of them "disappear" 



TankCla said:


> Last weekend I bought a Six Lines from BA (midnight madness).
> I don't see them anymore, and the little wrasse is picking LR all day.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Is your tank covered? Have you checked the floor? That's how most of them "disappear"


I don't think amphipods jump...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Bahahaha I mis-read it, I thought one of the six lines was missing!



darthvictor said:


> I don't think amphipods jump...


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh, they like to jump (six lines)?
Good thing is covered. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd say they're the best carpet surfers out there...



TankCla said:


> Oh, they like to jump (six lines)?
> Good thing is covered.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------

